# Things to watch out for while living in Greece



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Back in 1982 life was safer and better but things have changed and especially now with the economical difficulties we are going through. All this hardship makes people react in a different way and theft increases to make ends meet, that of course is for people who try to find the easy way out.

Theft is a big thing in Greece these days and I am sure you hear it on the news all the time... once upon a time we used to sleep with our windows open no matter what area you lived in, well not anymore. If you do then don’t be surprised if you see someone standing on top of your head asking you to empty out your cash or could be that you wake up the next morning to find out that things are missing from your home with you having slept through the whole theft.... wonder why!!

Thief’s are acrobats and they don’t take the easy way out, instead they go up to the higher floor and then move downwards. I was told by a friend that they had robbed their apartment (1st floor) and did a clean job in how they entered the apartment. They must have been watching the inn’s and out's of the couple, cut metal from their kitchen door putting the metal neatly on a table in the balcony. 

Another couple was also robbed and at the exist point even took beer and cheese, must have been hungry 

Ladies - I know we all carry our handbags tightly but the latest trend is to come behind you and cut the side of your bag without even realizing. 

Men - we all know you put your wallets at the back pocket of your trousers, well - DONT, easy come easy go 

*STAY SAFE​*


----------

